# RV Registration Renewal



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I drug my RV according to weight down and had it inspected last year April. After inspection I went to the tax office and got my Registration, first time. I put that in a drawer in the RV as instructed. 

This year I have another notice for $75 for Registration again. So do I have to get this out of storage again, go get it inspected AND go back to the tax office and pay the $75 again? 

I was thought registration meant your done unless you sell it. Inspection I can deal with. But according to Natasha Shantana at the Tax Assessors office, yes I have to register AND get Inspected every year. BOTH.

True or False !!!:headknock


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

True! We just had our 5th wheel inspected for this years registration same as we had to do last year at this time. It is now a yearly PITA.....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You need both annually if you are to have it ready to drag down the road.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bummer. I bought this to take my Dad fishing on Texas Lakes, but his body age got the best of him and have had this for 3 years and it's been in the woods 3 days it's whole life. Under an RV port since. I may sell it soon, tired of the hassle. 

28' Shasta Revere BunkHouse. Sleeps 8, mag wheels two flat screens. Bottles never been used. Showroom new, payoff $16,988..


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

PITA for sure. Sure wish the state would allow RVs to be inspected other than at an inspection center. Ours expired in November 2015. Not sure when I'll renew. If we have to evacuate due to weather, they'll just have to ticket me.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Slick, I have a 4 wheeler trailer still on the road with 2007 plates and my boat is 2012. I just got tired and truth is cops don't look.


----------



## catch.and.fillet (Feb 11, 2010)

If you certify it's "out of state" and that you'll have it inspected when you "return" you can renew without visual. The certification and renewal is done online. That worked for my 5er last year when I had it parked in Hackberry -Catch


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Catch, that's going to be it,... mine now too sits at Cajun Guide Service starting today and staying there for who know how long...


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

it's a giant PITA, I keep my 5r set up and hooked up as a camp house. 

Every year now I have to unhook, drag to town and get inspected so I can get tags.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

How much is the ticket if you get stopped?
If it's less than $200, then I say "F" it.
Between the cost and the value of my time, 
I'll take the chance.
If your using the RV on a regular basis, then yes, get it done.
But if only a few times a year.... Meh


----------

